

An Emotional Framework for Hackers v0.1 - aantix
https://github.com/aantix/emotional_framework
Here's my feeble attempt to summarize all strategies that I have found to be helpful when dealing with emotions both in my relationships and with myself.
======
kleiba
Was hoping to find artificial emotion library :-(

